# Siesta



## Włoskipolak 72

_The word "Siesta" from Spanish , comes from the_*“Hora Sexta” *_in_ _Latin_  the time between 12 and 15 in which a break from daily work was taken.

How do you say siesta , a short nap  in your language?

In Polish : drzemka  /ˈdʐɛm.ka/  or  poobiednia ( afternoon )  drzemka , gara  , kima , but I think in some regions peolple say also sjesta !?
In Italian : la pennichella ( pomeridiana ) ,  sonnellino pomeridiano , pisolino from verb. pisolare , fare la siesta.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Italian : la pennichella ( pomeridiana ) , sonnellino pomeridiano , pisolino from verb. pisolare , fare la siesta.


In addition to all of the above, "riposino" (diminutive form of _riposo_, 'rest') is very common where I live.


----------



## bearded

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Italian : la pennichella


''Pennichella'' is a word used only  in Rome and surroundings.  It is understood in the rest of Italy thanks to the It. TV using a Roman-influenced slang.


----------



## Circunflejo

Siesta is the usual word in Spanish but in Mexico, there's coyotito.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: قيلولة (_qaylūla_/_qaylūle_)


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''Pennichella'' is a word used only in Rome and surroundings. It is understood in the rest of Italy thanks to the It. TV using a Roman-influenced slang.


Yes, it is but I have to say that it is quite common in different parts of Central Italy (at least) and in my view, it is a very beautiful and meaningful word. Besides, I vividly remember having  found it in newspapers and books as well.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> it is a very beautiful and meaningful word.


I'm glad you find it beautiful (why 'meaningful'?). 
According to Treccani it is 'roman.' (= romanesco).
pennichèlla in Vocabolario - Treccani
It is actually a diminutive of the original word _pènnica_ (much less beautiful, I find ).  Neither is used in Northern Italy.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> (why 'meaningful'?).


Meaningful also means expressive and I find it so (I definetely prefer it to_ riposino _or_ pisolino _). Actually, most words ending in_- ella _sound beautiful to me.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
as a southern man, I take the _siesta _in a seriuos and big way. So, if   _io mi vado a coricare_ I have a _pisolo _or a_  pennica._


----------



## Perseas

Although there is "σιέστα" in Greek, I don't think it's common. Most people would use "μεσημεριανός ύπνος" or "μεσημεριανή ανάπαυση" ("midday sleep" or "midday rest')-- [mesimerjanós ípnos] , [mesimerjaní  anápafsi].


----------



## jazyk

There is sesta in Portuguese, but most Brazilians say soneca, cochilo or dormir depois do almoço (sleep after lunch).


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

bearded said:


> ''Pennichella'' is a word used only  in Rome and surroundings.  It is understood in the rest of Italy thanks to the It. TV using a Roman-influenced slang.


I think '' Pennichella '' is quite widespread in central Italy anyway i find it quite nice , just like  “Pisolino”  a diminutive of "pìsolo", derived from "pisolare", of uncertain origin but commonly used in Pistoia in Tuscany and in the rest of Italy.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Perseas said:


> Although there is "σιέστα" in Greek, I don't think it's common. Most people would use "μεσημεριανός ύπνος" or "μεσημεριανή ανάπαυση" ("midday sleep" or "midday rest')-- [mesimerjanós ípnos] , [mesimerjaní  anápafsi].


Thanks "μεσημεριανός ύπνος" sounds quite interesting


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> as a southern man, I take the _siesta _in a seriuos and big way. So, if   _io mi vado a coricare_ I have a _pisolo _or a_  pennica._


Ciao grazie !
Are there any others expressions also dialectal in Sicily , Naples , Sardinia ? Who knows !?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

jazyk said:


> There is sesta in Portuguese, but most Brazilians say soneca, cochilo or dormir depois do almoço (sleep after lunch).


Thanks cochilo = coucher fr ? are quite similar !?


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

*- sesta *exists, from Latin _(hora) sexta_, but is only used in literature​*- migdiada *is probably the most common term for this, coming from _migdia _'midday' + _-ada_ (= 'action typical of midday')​*· becaina *and *cabotada *mean a nod but are commonly used with_ fer _'to do':_ fer una becaina/cabotada_ = 'take a nap')​*-trencar el son *literally means 'break the sleep'​​


----------



## Encolpius

I wonder if there is any language spoken in Europe (or even outside Europe) which does not use "siesta" or its forms in colloquial language. We Hungarians can even use a *verb *from siesta, *sziesztázik*. How about your language, like: siestar?


----------



## jazyk

The verb is sestear in Portuguese and Spanish, but I don't think it's very common.


----------



## Encolpius

I wonder why the vowel change. Why not siestar.  If I heard sestear I'd never guess it is realted to siesta.


----------



## jazyk

Because diphthongs can only be stressed (puedo but podemos). The stress in the verb is on the last syllable, as it ends in an R.


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, thanks, very interesting.


----------



## Circunflejo

jazyk said:


> The verb is sestear in Portuguese and Spanish, but I don't think it's very common.


In Spanish, it's not rare.


jazyk said:


> Because diphthongs can only be stressed


 Veintiuna.


----------



## jazyk

Veintiuna has a secondary and a primary stress.


----------



## jazyk

Circunflejo said:


> In Spanish, it's not rare.


Sestear has only seven occurrences in the historical Corpus del Español. Sestea and sesteando have one. Sesteaba has two. Sesteaban has four... Maybe you live in an area where people say it more often.


----------



## Circunflejo

jazyk said:


> Sestear has only seven occurrences in the historical Corpus del Español.


What Corpus? If the ones of the RAE (CORDE, CREA...), they are really limited and they aren't representative. Sestear is not the most frequent verb but it isn't rare either. I'm sure I could easily find more than one hundred examples of use just in XXth Century. In fact, the Biblioteca Digital Hispánica -that isn't either a great corpus but it's better than the RAE's ones; at least for texts edited in Spain-, quotes 81 examples of use _sestea _between 1901 and 1975 (some of them might be repeated -diferent editions of the same book- though) while whatever Corpus you consulted gave back just one result in whatever time period you searched.


----------



## jazyk

Circunflejo said:


> What Corpus? If the ones of the RAE (CORDE, CREA...), *they are really limited and they aren't representative*


That's why I didn't use them. 



jazyk said:


> Sestear has only seven occurrences in *the historical Corpus del Español.*



Everybody here agrees with me that sestear is not a common word. 

And this thread isn't only about Spanish, so we'd better stop this.


----------



## Circunflejo

jazyk said:


> Everybody here agrees with me that sestear is not a common word.
> 
> And this thread isn't only about Spanish, so we'd better stop this.


And the thread that you quoted might be too old to be resurrected so it's about time to make the question _sestear _(for now).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

The story goes that an old gentleman (Welsh first language) was a bit of a malaprop. If he couldn't get his tongue around most English words, anything even more exotic such as Castilian would have flummoxed him further (although Spanish jota is pronounced like Welsh 'ch' and our vowels are quite similar - but he wouldn't have known this). Anyhow, coming across 'siesta' one day, he attempted something like 'SIGH-sista' (I give an English approximation.) Fortunately, there were no Spaniards on hand to hear him mangle their language ...)

Now to give a Welsh word for _siesta_ (as I can't think of an English one), I suppose I'd offer *cyntun*. This is rather unfortunate as the first (stressed) syllable resembles a vulgar English word in pronunciation. Now, the vowel in Welsh is schwa (but is stressed), so, and we don't have 'wedge' in our phonological system, I guess to English ears it sounds like 'wedge'. Consequently, the vulgarity is maintained. Sorry about that.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian culture doesn't have an exact analogue of Mediterranean siesta, to begin with (due to climatic differences mostly; the midday summer heat is rarely strong enough to prevent any productive work in the fields). A short nap after the main midday meal will be usually called descriptively when necessary (posleobédennyi ótdykh - ~"an afterdinner rest", or posleobédennyi són - ~"an afterdinner sleep"). The loanword "siyésta" (сиеста) can be used in a Russian context only jokingly.


----------



## nimak

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Polish : drzemka /ˈdʐɛm.ka/ or poobiednia ( afternoon ) drzemka



In Macedonian: *дремка* (_drémka_) ['drɛm.ka] or *попладневна дремка* (popládnevna drémka) [pɔ'pɫadnɛvna 'drɛmka] _lit_. "afternoon's nap". See this thread too.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

nimak said:


> In Macedonian: *дремка* (_drémka_) ['drɛm.ka] or *попладневна дремка* (popládnevna drémka) [pɔ'pɫadnɛvna 'drɛmka] _lit_. "afternoon's nap". See this thread too.



Thanks ,  *дремка* (_drémka_) and drzemka  share a common origin :   *drzemać,* _drzemka_, _drzemota_ (»sen«, Leopolita), _drzemliwy_  ,  Prasłowo; _drěmati_ u wszystkich Słowian bez wyjątku; jest jednak i rus. _drychat’_, serb. _drichati_, słowień. _drichmati,_ ‘drzemać’.

Słownik etymologiczny języka polskiego/drzemać - Wikiźródła, wolna biblioteka

In Polish
*drzemka  *(noun)* -  *sen · gara · pot.(commonly) kima · spanko ,  półsen (  drowse )
*kimać  *[ˈcĩmaʨ̑] (verb)* -*  ( spać, drzemać, zdrzemnąć się,  przysypiać, chrapnąć  ), kimać: probably from Greek :  κοιμάμαι (_kimame_) → spać , sleep .


----------



## lagartija68

Encolpius said:


> I wonder why the vowel change. Why not siestar.  If I heard sestear I'd never guess it is realted to siesta.


I would say siestear.


----------



## abodymadeoftrash

French, _sieste_.


----------

